# Seeking CPC Employment



## MBigger (Jan 4, 2012)

I am seeking employment as a certified medical coder. I recently took and past the AAPC CPC exam.


----------



## faustina.friley305@gmail.com (Jan 4, 2012)

I became certified in October and I am still looking for work, so if you get any leads please let me know. I am starting to feel like maybe I chose the wrong field for employment.


----------



## nrichard (Jan 4, 2012)

Have you tried looking under the job postings heading, here on the forum?


----------



## kjss49247 (Jan 4, 2012)

I have 1.5 yrs of outpatient coding experience, 12 yrs at billing and collections and still looking for a job. It is not easy unless you have 3 yrs experience, I have yet to find someone that will give me a chance. I would be interested if you come across anything. Good luck!


----------



## Mariem59 (Jan 5, 2012)

I know what you mean about feeling like you picked the wrong profession. How can I gain experience if everyone wants to hire only experienced help??


----------



## tatumbig (Jan 5, 2012)

faustina.friley305@gmail.com said:


> I became certified in October and I am still looking for work, so if you get any leads please let me know. I am starting to feel like maybe I chose the wrong field for employment.



Have tried any hospitals? Walk in and ask for the coding manager. Let them know you're seeking work. Go to a Tech School that has that course and ask if they can send you in the right direction.


----------

